# 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?



## PCIT (11. November 2014)

*21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meinen alten, unspektakulären 23" FHD Dell Monitor ersetzen. Dell UltraSharp
Ich muss sagen ich hätte richtig Lust auf 21:9, gleichzeitig aber hab ich auch Lust auf höhere ppi. Der Monitor ist zum zocken und aber auch zum arbeiten (programmieren).
Viel mehr als 300€ sollte er nicht kosten. Höhenverstellbar muss er sein.


Da hätten wir einmal 21:9 29"-Monitore: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 30", Format: 21:9, Ergonomie: höhenverstellbar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vorteil:
-deutlich mehr Fläche
-neues Spielgefühl
-mit am günstigsten

Nachteil: 
-nicht höher als mein 23"
-gleiche ppi wie mein 23"
-viele ungeklärte Fragen


Spoiler



Was passiert wenn ein Spiel kein 21:9 unterstützt? 
Ist der Monitor schlau genug und schaltet automatisch in einen "16:9 Modus" um?
Muss ich jedes mal einen Knopf drücken? Muss ich es für jedes Spiel manuell einstellen? 
Wie sieht youtube im Vollbild aus? Kann ich den Bildschirm in der Mitte "teilen" und zwei PCs gleichzeitig ansteuern? Sprich PC1 linke Seite und PC2 recht Seite?
Wie störend sind die schwarzen Balken rechts und links, wenn man sich in einem 16:9-Modus befindet?




Dann habe ich diesen Acer hier gesehen Acer G7 G247HYU schwarz, 23.6" (UM.QG7EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vorteil:
-deutlich höhere ppi
-günstig

Nachteil:
-noch lange nicht verfügbar
-kein Platzgewinn
-in Spielen wohl kaum Unterschied



Dann passt noch ein 27" WQHD ins Budget Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp, 27" (UM.HX2EE.001/UM.HX2EE.004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vorteil: 
-deutlich mehr Fläche
-IPS

Nachteil
-nicht höhenverstellbar
-kaum höhere ppi



bleiben noch die 120/144Hz-Monitore LCD-Monitore mit Ergonomie: höhenverstellbar, Besonderheiten: 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Vorteil: 
-einige sehr günstig

Nachteil
-nur FHD und TN-Panel
-vermutlich keinerlei Vorteil beim arbeiten
-weiß nicht wirklich ob 144Hz so toll sind


ich hoffe ein paar von euch können da ihre Erfahrungen posten


----------



## Stueppi (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Du musst dich von dem Begriff "ppi" lösen da es schwachsinnig ist sich daran zu orientieren. Wenn du die beste ppi haben willst -> WQHD Tablet oder winziges FullHD Smartphone.

Frag dich wofür du deinen Monitor am meisten brauchst. Hier gibts glaub ich, wie beim PC auch, ein paar Fragen die man beantworten sollte um die kaufentscheidung zu vereinfachen.

Die hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...formationen-zur-kaufberatung-monitorwahl.html


----------



## Kondar (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

mich nervt schon 16zu9 und da dürfte 21zu9 für >mich< noch deutlich nerviger werden.

Ich schaue mich gerade nach einem 2560x1440 TFT um was am besten auch 120/144 Hz hat um.
Ich habe ein 120Hz TFT und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.
Gerade wenn man BF oder neutraler Shooter zockt macht das deutlich mehr Spass.


----------



## PCIT (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Du musst dich von dem Begriff "ppi" lösen da es schwachsinnig ist sich daran zu orientieren. Wenn du die beste ppi haben willst -> WQHD Tablet oder winziges FullHD Smartphone.
> 
> Frag dich wofür du deinen Monitor am meisten brauchst. Hier gibts glaub ich, wie beim PC auch, ein paar Fragen die man beantworten sollte um die kaufentscheidung zu vereinfachen.


 

Naja ich meine gerade der Acer G7 hat 125ppi im Vergleich zu jetzt 95. Das ist doch schon deutlich mehr und sollte gerade beim lesen sich deutlich bemerkbar machen oder?
Am "meisten" brauch ich den Monitor vermutlich zum surfen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Du schreibst, dass du einen höhenverstellbaren Monitor willst und schlägstr dann 2 vor die das nicht können.
Dazu kommt noch, dass der 24" WQHD garnicht lieferbar, geschweige denn ein Test zu finden ist.
Was willst du denn genau spielen und wie sieht deine Hardware aus?


----------



## PCIT (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Ja gut bei dem 27" ist das vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm weil er eh so groß ist. Aber ideal ist es nicht...
Ich spiele viel League of Legends und im moment auch aktuellere Spiele. Watch Dogs, bald das neue Far Cry und natürlich GTA V. 
Hab einen i5 2500k und mir letztens eine GTX 780 geholt.

Der Acer G7 ist mir halt einfach aufgefallen, weil ich WQHD auf weniger als 27" bisher noch nie gesehen habe. Aber wenn das Teil wirklich erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr verfügbar wird, ist es eh uninteressant.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Bei WQHD ist ne GTX 780 an der Grenze, aber sowas du eh nicht für 300€.
Ja ich weiss, Qnix und Co, aber die werde ich nicht empfehlen.
Bis 300€ wirst du bei 27" nur 1080p bekommen, ob dir das reicht musst du selber entscheiden.
Bei 144Hz würde ich zum LG 24GM77 raten und wenn es günstiger sein soll zum AOC G2460P (nicht 100% filmmerfrei) oder BenQ XL2411Z (hohe Grundhelligkeit, schlechte Farben)
Solltest du 60Hz wollen, ist der Iiyama XB2483HSU, Dell U2414H oder Eizo FS2434 zu empfehlen.
Darf es 27" sein, gibt es da den Iiyama XB2783HSU.


----------



## PCIT (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

Falls mir mal jemand der einen 21:9 Monitor hat noch diese Fragen beantworten könnte wäre super 

Was passiert wenn ein Spiel kein 21:9 unterstützt? 
Ist der Monitor schlau genug und schaltet automatisch in einen "16:9 Modus" um?
Muss ich jedes mal einen Knopf drücken? Muss ich es für jedes Spiel manuell einstellen? 
Wie sieht youtube im Vollbild aus? Kann ich den Bildschirm in der Mitte  "teilen" und zwei PCs gleichzeitig ansteuern? Sprich PC1 linke Seite und  PC2 recht Seite?
Wie störend sind die schwarzen Balken rechts und links, wenn man sich in einem 16:9-Modus befindet?  


Angenommen ich habe ein neues Spiel mit dem ich typische 40-60 fps schaffe. Wie viel Vorteil bietet ein 144Hz Monitor dann wirklich?


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*

1. Dann wird das Spiel in der nächstkleineren Auflösung des Monitors dargestellt.
2.Ja sollte er mit FHD und Balken an den Seiten. 1+2 spielen da zusammen.
3.Du musst nur die Auflösung im Spiel einstellen.

Zu 144Hz:
Ich finde bei 40-60Hz lohnt sich kein 144Hz Monitor.
Bei mir drehe ich die Einstellungen soweit runter, so dass ich auf mindestens 100fps komme.
Allerdings habe ich im Moment auch kein Spiel bei dem ich mit niedrigen fps zu kämpfen habe, BF4 ist da schon das anspruchsvollste.


----------



## Veteranboy (13. November 2014)

*AW: 21:9/144HZ/WQHD was macht am meisten Spaß?*



PCIT schrieb:


> Falls mir mal jemand der einen 21:9 Monitor hat noch diese Fragen beantworten könnte wäre super
> 
> Was passiert wenn ein Spiel kein 21:9 unterstützt?
> Ist der Monitor schlau genug und schaltet automatisch in einen "16:9 Modus" um?
> ...



Ich habe gestern den LG29EB73-P bekommen. Wenn ein Spiel kein 21:9 unterstützt kannst du einen Widescreenfixer benutzten. Der funktionierte bis jetzt bei mir richtig gut. Bei richtig alten Spielen, kann man glaub ich auch den 16:9 Modus einschalten und dann mit den schwarzen Balken an den Seiten spielen. Ich glaube dafür müsste man einen Knopf drücken. 
Mit meinem gennanten Modell kannst du 2 verschiedene PC ansprechen und anzeigen lassen. 

Die schwarzen Balken an der Seite haben mich bis jetzt nicht großartig gestört. Die Reaktionszeit habe ich mit meinem alten 16:9 2 ms TN Panel verglichen. Ich konnte keine gravierenden Unterschiede festellen. Shooter kann man auch sehr gut so spielen, gerade jetzt durch den Bildvorteil. (wenn man cs Profi ist, sollte man aber lieber zu 144HZ greifen... ) Für das normale Gamen reicht der vollkommen.

Für weitere Fragen kannst du mich auch einfach anschreiben oder hier nochmal fragen.

mfg V.


----------

